# My First Bake Sale



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 10, 2017)

PHEW!!!
FINALLY!

I got all of the goodies baked, decorated, packaged and tagged.
DH and I did a dry run of what my table (lucky #7 btw )
just to make sure that everything is going to fit.





_I'm so excited, I can barely stand it!_
My darling husband said, "You won't sleep tonight!"
I need to be at the Community Center by 7 AM; 
I only get up that early when I HAVE to 
He has decided that he's going to take me down 
to the Center, help me set up and then go up to
McD's and buy us a quick breakfast, so that I have one
less thing to be concerned with.
DH: I know how hard you've been working at this, 
everything looks great!
Me: AAAWWWW! Thank you dear.

Wish me luck everyone!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 10, 2017)

Best of luck to you, K'girl! It looks wonderful!


----------



## Just Cooking (Nov 10, 2017)

+1... Wish I could be there to buy one of each...    

Ross


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 10, 2017)

Oh, how pretty, Kgirl!  Best of luck to you tomorrow!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 11, 2017)

Looks like success to me! Hats off to your wonderful DH for his help tomorrow. Good luck - let us know how it goes. I bet you sell out before noon.


----------



## bethzaring (Nov 11, 2017)

How is it going?!


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 11, 2017)

It looks wonderful, KGirl, I hope all is well!


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 11, 2017)

Very attractive and appetizing table spread there, Kgirl.  How did your bake sale go?


----------



## blissful (Nov 12, 2017)

Yeah! Good Going K. How was that bake sale?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm guessing that *K-Girl* will be sleeping until Monday! 

So...how WAS it? How'd you do?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 12, 2017)

*That was fun!!*

Thank you all!

We had quite the turn out, so much so that the Community is talking about having this now twice a year.

There were several folks at the Bake Sale that asked me if I did this for a living, that everything looked so professional.  

I did learn a few good lessons, some items DID NOT sell and now I'm stuck with them.  Oh well, the holidays are coming and I can use them as gifts.  Also, the table was a touch small and over crowded, I should have only put out a coupla things of each item :shrug: you life and learn right?!




half of our `fridge was STUFFED with baked goods, 
even the crisper drawers were full 









I had a really good time doing this, but MAN! That was alot of work!
I made a pretty penny and my Husband was surely impressed.  He wants me to do this professionally and do the circuit of Farmers Markets and the Fairs here in our new area...we loads of them all year round.

From what I understand about the Arizona Home Based Bakers' law has alot of steps to it, but it could be worth it...
BUT, I'd have to think about it long and hard.
I'm retired, I don't want to work any more!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 12, 2017)

Good job, Kgirl!  Your products look outstanding!

A friend recently started making full production of her baked goods and is selling them on FB and a website.  Scandanavian goodies like lefse, rosettes, krumkaka, as well as home made breads and soups.  It's exhausting but satisfying for her.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 12, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> Good job, Kgirl!  Your products look outstanding!
> 
> A friend recently started making full production of her baked goods and is selling them on FB and a website.  Scandanavian goodies like lefse, rosettes, krumkaka, as well as home made breads and soups.  It's exhausting but satisfying for her.



Heh thanks Dawg! 

I tried selling my Cakes on Etsy, but didn't do so well... never thought about FB though, that may work better.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 12, 2017)

Great job, K'girl! Looks beautiful!

I've been asked to sell my mustards at our farmers market, but I really don't want to be tied up doing that. I'd have to be there from 8:30 am till at least 1 pm every Saturday from April to the middle of December, plus making them every week, plus bookkeeping. No thanks. I'll just trade them for produce and eggs [emoji2]


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 12, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> Great job, K'girl! Looks beautiful!
> 
> I've been asked to sell my mustards at our farmers market, but I really don't want to be tied up doing that. I'd have to be there from 8:30 am till at least 1 pm every Saturday from April to the middle of December, plus making them every week, plus bookkeeping. No thanks. *I'll just trade them for produce and eggs* [emoji2]



... an even better idea GG!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 12, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> _Great job, K'girl! Looks beautiful!
> _
> I've been asked to sell my mustards at our farmers market, but I really don't want to be tied up doing that. I'd have to be there from 8:30 am till at least 1 pm every Saturday from April to the middle of December, plus making them every week, plus bookkeeping. No thanks. I'll just trade them for produce and eggs [emoji2]



oh, and thank you!


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 12, 2017)

Kgirl, those pictures are eye popping! Everything looks so professional I'm curious about the items that didn't sell. Soooo happy for you but I'd think long and hard about this part..


> I made a pretty penny and my Husband was surely impressed.  He wants me  to do this professionally and do the circuit of Farmers Markets and the  Fairs here in our new area...we loads of them all year round.


My guess is the thrill would soon be gone with a commitment like that. Like you said, 


> I'm retired, I don't want to work any more!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 12, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> Kgirl, those pictures are eye popping! Everything looks so professional I'm curious about the items that didn't sell. Soooo happy for you but I'd think long and hard about this part..
> My guess is the thrill would soon be gone with a commitment like that. Like you said,




MAHALO K!!!

What didn't sell were the GF Cookie Mix in a jar, Chai Tea Mix in a jar, my infused Hawaiian Sea Salts, Spice Rubs, Magic Bars and Caramel Cuts.

I read somewhere that if you do nothing else, make tons of Chocolate goodies and twice as many Brownies than you think you should.  I knew I should have made my Salted Caramel Brownies, with Hawaiian Sea Salt 




It could have been my cluttered table or the labeling :shrug:
The items with bold, clear wording flew off the table, but the stuff that required reading glasses, not so much.

And yes ma'ma! I do not want to make any commitments to anyone else but my Husband and Mother.

DH said our `fridge looked like it was for a bakery's next day of sales  
I made everything ahead and frozen them until the might before, then into the `fridge.  I frosted the cupcakes the day before, good thing too, `cuz that took me all afternoon.

Oh, that was the other thing that didn't sell, the pre-packaged 9 pak of mixed flavored cupcakes!
The individually wrapped cupcakes with forks attached sold like, well, hotcakes  I should have made more of those too, but a pain in the ka tuchus! 



Oh well, they won't go to waste, I'll take them to my gang (aka the new next door neighbors who are the construction superintendent and his crew) that moved up the street to new digs.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 12, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm guessing that *K-Girl* *will be sleeping until Monday! *
> 
> So...how WAS it? How'd you do?



You just about nailed that one CG!
DH came to collect me and my remaining things and I promptly went to bed, 
where I stayed until this morning! 

Poor DH got no meals yesterday, so I'm making up for it today.
Sunday brunch was Taylor's Ham and Egg Biscuits
Lunch was Won Ton Soup
and supper will be his all time favorite meal, ever ever ever : 
Rigatoni with Meatballs and a nice loaf of bread.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 12, 2017)

Beautiful pics, kgirl!!   I'd call that a success, even though some items didn't sell.  Like you said....Christmas gifts!


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 12, 2017)

> DH came to collect me and my remaining things and I promptly went to bed,
> where I stayed until this morning!
> 
> *Poor DH got no meals yesterday,* so I'm making up for it today.



 You mean he didn't starve Kgirl??? I bet he hasn't said any more about his idea for you to do this professionally.


----------



## Just Cooking (Nov 12, 2017)

Happy that your sale and day went so well, K-Girl..  

I understand reluctance with doing the sale circuit. I had to just let it go to keep my hobby from becoming a job too.. Do what is good for you and yours..  

Ross


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 12, 2017)

Congrats Kgirl!  I had a girlfriend who did breads and things like preserves at a farmer's market.  Basically in Florida,  it's ready to eat items that don't require refrigeration or further cooking that can be sold by a home-based person. She did pretty well, but treated it exactly like a real business and watched every penny.  That meant only making very profitable items, which were not necessarily the most  fun to make, and yes it was quite a commitment.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 12, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> You mean he didn't starve Kgirl??? I bet he hasn't said any more about his idea for you to do this professionally.



Yeah, he ate, he went to McD's and loved every bite 
as to "going back to work", he's been bugging me for the past 10 years!



Just Cooking said:


> Happy that your sale and day went so well, K-Girl..
> 
> I understand reluctance with doing the sale circuit. I had to just let it go to keep my hobby from becoming a job too.. Do what is good for you and yours..
> 
> Ross



Mahalo, thank you Ross.  Yeah, not too sure I want that big of a commitment.  I did have several people ask me if I would take orders...  Um, yeah I guess, email me.  I had the foresight to print out some "calling cards" of sort with my name, address, email and all of the social media sites to follow me on and passed them out with each purchase 



medtran49 said:


> Congrats Kgirl!  I had a girlfriend who did breads and things like preserves at a farmer's market.  Basically in Florida,  it's ready to eat items that don't require refrigeration or further cooking that can be sold by a home-based person. She did pretty well, but treated it exactly like a real business and watched every penny.  That meant only making very profitable items, which were not necessarily the most  fun to make, and yes it was quite a commitment.



Y'know med, I mentioned my jams to DH for sale IF I did the Farmers Markets and the Fairs and he thought that those would definitely not sell... I don't know, I saw a gal with jams, jellies and spreads... but nothing SUGAR FREE, which I already make for my Mother


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 12, 2017)

She'd make smaller bread loaves and the tiny jars of preserves as she could charge smaller $ for them.  She found that people were more willing to pay for smaller amounts for less product than bigger amounts for more, even if it cost them more in the end.  She and I actually had a discussion about it when she was setting her prices and sizes, and that was my feeling, which turned out to be right.  She also put out samples for people to try.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 12, 2017)

medtran49 said:


> She'd make smaller bread loaves and the tiny jars of preserves as she could charge smaller $ for them.  She found that people were more willing to pay for smaller amounts for less product than bigger amounts for more, even if it cost them more in the end.  She and I actually had a discussion about it when she was setting her prices and sizes, and that was my feeling, which turned out to be right.  She also put out samples for people to try.




This is exactly the discussing DH and I had and he felt so strong that smaller isn't better, but I beg to differ.
The items that I couldn't sell were the larger, more expensive items...  as I told him, samples and smaller prices.
One lady tried to dicker me down on one of my Rum Cakes that I priced at $8, she said "I have a five and a twenty, if I break the twenty, I'll spend it". I told her she could buy more than one item off my table and break her twenty, I had change ... she wasn't amused.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 13, 2017)

Nicely done! Kudos and congratulations, *K-Girl*.

Tell DH that if he wants you to do this as a business, you'll bake as long as he does all of the packaging, as well as accounting and supply acquisition. IF he can be trusted to do the shopping, that is.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 13, 2017)

Everything looks delicious.  The bonus is that you had a good time doing it.  Congratulations!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 13, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Nicely done! Kudos and congratulations, *K-Girl*.
> 
> Tell DH that if he wants you to do this as a business, you'll bake as long as he does all of the packaging, as well as accounting and supply acquisition. IF he can be trusted to do the shopping, that is.



Thanks CG.  DH is already our "company's" aka household's CFO (Chief Financial Office)while I'm the COO (Chief Operational Officer).  Don't about Acquisitions though  I take care of that part, oh and maybe not the packaging either, I think he'd just wrap it in tin foil and call it a day. 



Andy M. said:


> Everything looks delicious.  The bonus is that you had a good time doing it.  Congratulations!



I appreciate that Andy!


----------

